# come get some Free DIYs



## Maris82084 (May 24, 2020)

DM me for the dodo code

free DIY area please help yourself to 2 its to the right of the airport


----------



## nerdymom (May 24, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## Katherinesilva (May 24, 2020)

Could I come please? Katherine from WashingTom!


----------



## Maris82084 (May 24, 2020)

still have 20 left


----------



## IchoSuzu (May 24, 2020)

If you don’t mind me asking, exactly what DIY recipes do you have?


----------



## Maris82084 (May 24, 2020)

They are all good ones, just didnt feel like listing them all

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

no basic ones


----------



## xMartin (May 24, 2020)

If you still have some, could I come along ?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2020)

idk if there will be anything I need, but can I come try for two?


----------



## Xdee (May 24, 2020)

Hi may I stop by


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 24, 2020)

I would like to visit :3


----------



## Atinydelia (May 24, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## kkew (May 24, 2020)

I would like to visit too
Thanks


----------



## lexa7 (May 24, 2020)

Hi! I would like to stop by. Alexa from Pangaea


----------



## SoSu (May 24, 2020)

Are you still open? I’d love to take a look. Also, would you like me to bring a few of my extras over to leave? Sosu from Cardiff.


----------



## FireflyHannah (May 24, 2020)

Hi, if you’re still open, I’d love to come


----------



## Sosisa (May 25, 2020)

would love to come if you have any left


----------



## Katherinesilva (May 25, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re open! Katherine from WashingTom


----------

